# wow i went from 5 stems of this plant to all these in a year



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thank god for planted tanks,,,,,

i keep it thick like this for my guppies to bred in ,, its good cover for the babys


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dam thats alot of growth cool tank


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

man ur telling me, I have that same plant. Started with 2 stems and now BAMMM... stuff grows crazy and is easy... good stuff for ur guppiez


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

What kind of plant is that exactly?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks like _Bacopa australis_, but not completely sure.. pic is a little far away and a tad out of focus


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

money worth it was called at the pet shop


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok dippster i did it for you i finaly figgered out micro mode on my camera..its kinda close up but i call it a nice clear shot,

heres a tip if you want to start a new plant ,,, pluck off pettles and let them float in a week you well have roots growing off them,,, thats how i got all my small plants growing in the front..


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Moneywort, great. Thanks.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this type of plant seems to get by with barely any fertz.... there living off guppie poop and un eatin food in the tank because i find when i dont use ferts they seem to grow much better,, mabe a half cap a month of flourish comprehensive is all i use , any other fertz just ends up giving me massive alge all over the place..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok, I knew it was a _Bacopa_.. lol

_Bacopa monnieri_ to be exact. It would reproduce if it is healthy no matter what lol

If you had medium-high light, you would have thrown away 6 bucketloads already


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If you had medium-high light, you would have thrown away 6 bucketloads already


what ya mean..? there a high light plant.. i am running a 15 watt on a 10g tank...i even got one root system that has 4,, 13 inch shoots growing off it.. i thinkng soon when i get a full full tank iam going to cut everythang back to half,,iam vary pleased with this plant even when java fern and java moss let em down this plant lived on...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

15w over a 10g is medium low light. 
I had 36w over my 10g, and that was just getting into the high light range.
4-5wpg would be the super high light for a 10g

For some reason, most in the planted hobby go with more light for smaller tanks
to get them in the range they want to be in. 75g, 1.5w is medium to medium high light

It is just what people have been experiencing.. I don't know why


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well i like the lighting i got now anymore and iam over run with green alge....anymore lights and i would be tossing out to much growth because my tank is maxed out now..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry, I wasn't saying for you to change your lights,
the tank is doing great
I was just saying that the plant is a monster in a high 
lighted CO2 tank. That's all


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> 15w over a 10g is medium low light.
> I had 36w over my 10g, and that was just getting into the high light range.
> 4-5wpg would be the super high light for a 10g
> 
> ...


i have 36 watts on my 10 gal. pics on the way.


----------

